# New Leafs Coach!



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Pat Quinn just got fired


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Patty had a bad year.. smoked at the olympics, now this. Not really how you want to go out.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea i heard that on the new this morning...and not only him was it?


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I think it's so funny, when pat gets fired Tucker, Kaberle, Alison, and Richardson go to the brass rail . This is good news, they didn't want to play for him.


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL oh Pat Quinn hahaha!!! Not only Pat got fired his assistant couch got fired to LOL!!!!


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

The sad thing is they fired the wrong guy. They should have fired Ferguson. Ever since he came to Toronto he has made the team worse IMO. They should have gave Quinn his old job as GM back and let him steer the ship. He is one of the best coaches in the league. And his ability as a GM is probably better then he coaches. Watch, I bet there will be 5 or 6 teams that will by trying to sign him.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

i totally agree jason... quinn's the wrong man. c'mon peddie, FIRE FERGGIE!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

yes, ferguson should have been fired.

I think quinn is good too, too bad for the leafs...


----------



## Toronto_Discus (Apr 10, 2006)

Speaking of firing GM, I'm so happy that the Raptors fired Bob Babcock. He's like the worst GM ever.


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

Quinn isn't to bad, but he did make a mistake by putting telqvist in for 2 games straight against Montreal. I totally agree that Quinn should have taken Fergussons position maybe we would have a better chance next season lol


----------

